# New snowboard and old bindings?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You are asking a forum full of gear whores if you should buy more stuff.

Hmmmm... I'm going to make a prediction... :hairy:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The short answer is, no you don't need new bindings. If they're still comfortable and functional, your 2006s should be fine. However, if you're patient you should be able to find something here for a good deal. 

Are you dead set on Cartels? They're definitely great bindings (I have 1 pair and another pair being delivered this week), but there are other options. 

I'm contemplating selling my older pair of Cartels (2012-13s I think), and have a couple of pairs of Unions. One of which is listed here already.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnnyO83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought a 2015 Never Summer Proto HD and was thinking of putting my 2006 Burton Cartel bindings on it. They're still in great shape. Would it be worth it to spend an extra $300 on new 2015 Burton Cartel bindings?
> 
> ...


Not cartels, but there is a very good deal on last year's malavitas as well as the burton genesis bindings and the burton custom bindings. 

Burton 2014 Malavita (Red Wood) Snowboard Bindings

Burton 2014 Genesis (Green Machine) Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Bindings - Riding Essentials

Burton 2014 Custom (Lime) Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Bindings - Riding Essentials

Use the the code: PREFLASH

This will take 25% off but it's only for today. This will bring the malavitas down to $132 new.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

You guys are awesome. Thanks Rami for the links. Unfortunately, I live in Canada, so an additional $43 in shipping will apply and your discount code will not work for me either. Total bummer, because I would love to buy the Malvitas. I'm a size 10 boot, so i need mediums ( I think). The Genesis bindings also look sick. If anyone else knows of discounts in Canada, I would appreciate it. Thanks again guys!


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

I figured out my mistake and I can use the promo code. I wear a size 10 boot (odd because I'm a size 9.5 foot for most shoes). Do you guys think that the redwood color scheme looks ugly on the 2015 Proto HD? Should I even care? I'm thinking that the mediums will fit best, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

JohnnyO83 said:


> I figured out my mistake and I can use the promo code. I wear a size 10 boot (odd because I'm a size 9.5 foot for most shoes). Do you guys think that the redwood color scheme looks ugly on the 2015 Proto HD? Should I even care? I'm thinking that the mediums will fit best, but correct me if I'm wrong.


Not sure what the board looks like but I think the Malavitas look sick by themselves! And it shouldn't matter whatsoever if they match the board or not. I think Burton runs a little big so I'd go mediums. It's better to get the smaller size anyways if you're in between and they'll both fit your boots.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Pulled the Trigger on the Malavitas. Thanks for all your help guys. You rock.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnnyO83 said:


> Pulled the Trigger on the Malavitas. Thanks for all your help guys. You rock.


Sweet! Ignore my PM then. Let me know how they ride!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

JohnnyO83 said:


> You guys are awesome. Thanks Rami for the links. Unfortunately, I live in Canada, so an additional $43 in shipping will apply and your discount code will not work for me either. Total bummer, because I would love to buy the Malvitas. I'm a size 10 boot, so i need mediums ( I think). The Genesis bindings also look sick. If anyone else knows of discounts in Canada, I would appreciate it. Thanks again guys!


I hear you on the Canada thing, see such great deals on American sites but shipping nulls any deal you might have think you found. I usually buy from the Boardroom in Vancouver because they have a ton of stuff from last year for cheap plus free shipping. Home - The Boardroom


----------

